# Informal Meet - Costa del Sol, Spain ?



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

First let me say that we live permanently in Spain.

Having recently come to the world of motor-homing with the recent purchase of our first MH, we subsequently joined a variety of UK based on-line clubs and other associations. However we have come to the realisation that we are somewhat isolated from full participation in club activities/rallies/shows/meets etc.
Most organised club/association activities, including those of MHF, are centred on (or around) Denia, Alicante, Javea on the east coast with little activity as far as we can ascertain on, or near the Costa del Sol. 
The purpose of this post is to discover if there are sufficient members resident, (full or part time), in Andalucia region of Spain to consider either the occasional informal meet or even the establishment of a Spanish/Andalucia section or group within MHF.
Your thoughts either in open post or by PM would be most welcome


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Informal meet-Costa del Sol, Spain?*

Good idea! we normally travel that way in the winter when we visit Morocco and we know other members who do the same, if you were to organise a reasonably priced meeting place/ campsite either before christmas or early March, we would visit, although we are already booked up this christmas. bambi 2


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: Informal meet-Costa del Sol, Spain?*



bambi2 said:


> Good idea! we normally travel that way in the winter when we visit Morocco and we know other members who do the same, if you were to organise a reasonably priced meeting place/ campsite either before christmas or early March, we would visit, although we are already booked up this christmas. bambi 2


So far not much interest in the idea. If it does get off the ground I was thinking more around the Easter 2011 period, but that is depending on others, if any, wishes.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Easter*

Sounds like a Plan

We have just returned from Spain (Not by motorhome, but by car/Santander).

We were also there December 2009/new year 2010.

We often spend time around Motril/Salobrena. Traveling by motorhome but stay in Villas.

We are busy Easter, but will keep an eye open and see what dates you decide on.

TM


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We are booked on to the meet at Denia 'till the around the 12th March and then are heading for the Costa Del Sol. We would be interested in a meet about Easter. We will be in Benalmadena but would travel to wherever you have the meet. 

Do you have anywhere in mind?. Also you must be aware that the campgrounds will be busy over the Easter break. 

Keep us informed if you do decide on a meet. 

Thanks Sooty 

Keith Sutcliffe


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

May be interested as we will possibly have to delay our normal Jan/Feb trip this time.
Will keep in mind

John


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

BUMP !


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We would be interested, but are already booked for a Hymer rally and MHF early 2011.

Regards.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Sooty
The meet at denia is 4th till 11th April so I dont understand your dates on your post. Also if there is to be a meet in Costa del Sol I would come to it but not if its within a couple of weeks of the one I arranged in Denia. Finally to the original poster look at the Spanish site acpasion they have meets everywhere and are like MHF with 23000 members so you might like to join in one of their meets.
Easter is only one week after my meet in April


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

In light of the royal wedding it would have been superb to take advantage of the Easter week into May, even we might have made it to Denia. However we will be there for Xmas


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

C7KEN said:


> Sooty
> The meet at denia is 4th till 11th April so I dont understand your dates on your post. Also if there is to be a meet in Costa del Sol I would come to it but not if its within a couple of weeks of the one I arranged in Denia. Finally to the original poster look at the Spanish site acpasion they have meets everywhere and are like MHF with 23000 members so you might like to join in one of their meets.
> Easter is only one week after my meet in April


Easter is a quite arbitrary date range and is infinitely variable depending on the wishes of any who are interested.... *it is not intended to compete with your already, heavily, oversubscribed meet*.

I have spoken, very recently, to a number of other local "homers" (not MHF'ers) who have expressed an interest in Costa del Sol and Costa de la Luz venues who "would not dream of going to the east coast"deeming it too far (??) and it was to similarly minded people that my OP was directed.

However the whole matter is academic for the post has not attracted the permanent/part time ex-pat residents at whom it was also aimed and who might have formed the basis of a permanent Andalucia Section within MHF, supplemented of course by "visiting" homers from UK and other Spanish areas.
Thank you v much for your comments.

Bryan

Note: Have already registered with www.acpasion.net


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

C7KEN said:


> Sooty
> The meet at denia is 4th till 11th April so I dont understand your dates on your post. Also if there is to be a meet in Costa del Sol I would come to it but not if its within a couple of weeks of the one I arranged in Denia. Finally to the original poster look at the Spanish site acpasion they have meets everywhere and are like MHF with 23000 members so you might like to join in one of their meets.
> Easter is only one week after my meet in April


Sorry, but I responded at some length to this post before realising it was not directed at my OP, but at another poster.

Bryan.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I was certainly not intending to be unfriendly or unhelpful. I timed my meet to hopefull attract some who had wintered down here so their last week could be at the meet. Next time I arrange one it will be in May so I can have the advantage of the superb beach and a sea warm enough to swim in. If a costa del sol meet was arranged a little later say in May I would be more than happy to come down to it. I have MH´rs from other places even france joining us for the Wed evening food and entertainment, there is a reserve list of 10 vans but I expect one or two will not make it and I expect to get everyone in. I fully intend this meet to be very enjoyable with the excellent entertainment and will be surprised if it does not become a yearly event. However another meet down south could also become a regular event so check out a venue with a reasonabe price then I expect you will be supported .I think a MHF group in Spain is not a bad idea. I went to another club´s meet recently and they were so clueless they did not even check the cost of the site prior to arriving. They decided to have a BBQ with one hours notice and the only ones I can name even now are the ones I previously knew. but they still got 20 vans there


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry Ken, got my months mixed up and yes I know it is April when we leave. (senior moment). We are heading down the Costa Del Sol after your meet but feel we need to arrive before the Easter hols start.

Sooty


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

What a pity !

Thot there might have been a few resident ex-pats in the Costas del Sol and de la Luz interested in discussing the set up of a meet. Many thanks to those non resident/visitor members who replied.
On with the thinking cap I guess and local advertising may work, or maybe nick some www.acpasion.net members !! :lol:


----------

